# Equiping BSB



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Specifically HE mounted. Carrying magical banner. Can I give him a lance as well, as long obviously as it's not magical? and a shield? I can't see any restrictions in the BRB and I have looked. As lonng as it's modeled properly can you do what you like?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

reubiedoo said:


> ...I can't see any restrictions in the BRB.... As lonng as it's modeled properly can you do what you like?...


I cannot see any rule against BSB having any _non-magical_ equipment they like, provided they could have it if they were not BSB.

If you are looking for a fluff reason, have the banner strapped to their saddle/back.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

No only a rules reason. Was thinking of having the banner flying from the lance.

Cheers Hobbit!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Yup unlike the brettonian bsb high elves can take mundane items as well just no magic items


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

bsb is armed just like the unit he is with as it is with the champion


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

stevenhassell said:


> bsb is armed just like the unit he is with as it is with the champion


Nope, he is armed as you arm him... just throwing him in a unit with great wepaons doesnt mean he has to use a great weapon, especially if you havent (or could not) equipped him with one.

Its a little strange that a BSB doesnt even need 1 hand to carry, so you can use sword and shield while carrying the banner but its not that important.
Personally my HE BSB is on foot with a great weapon and a shield. I should really put him on a barded steed for +2AS but with 3 S6 attacks with ASF he does well vs pretty much everyone except nasty enemy characters.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

opps my bag... i was referring to a unit standard... that is right you can equip him mundainly with army equipment. if he is using his two hands then i would guess the standerd is straped to his back or his sadle, cathay style..lol


----------

